
The Cloud, the Haptic Web and Robotic Telepresence - nreece
http://blogs.cioinsight.com/knowitall/content001/the_cloud_the_haptic_web_and_robotic_telepresence.html
======
olefoo
Here is an idea for someone to run with, a usb device that is like an
articulated glove and can act as both input and output (it's a haptic control
and a waldo) it would allow people to leave handwritten notes remotely, shake
hands, play ping pong and possibly, just possibly allow for a universal
implementation of the rslap protocol.

